# 14 ft semi-v project with pictures and questions



## rpddink (Aug 8, 2010)

Well Ive started and stripped her down. Took all seams to bare metal and caulked with 5200. Takeing the outside rivets and caoting them with rustolium truck bed liner. Right now im trying to scrape the carpet glue away from the inside eams and rivits. Im going to try and post pictures. Has anyone ever seen a drain plug like this? How does it work, should I cover it up? Or use it?


----------



## rpddink (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## rpddink (Aug 8, 2010)

This is a late fiftys boat and in great shape. Stripped four layer of paint off. Its called a ridgeline? Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Gunner (Aug 8, 2010)

no idea, but it does look like it's in great shape. Nice boat. should be fun!


----------



## Henry Hefner (Aug 8, 2010)

My 1965 Sears has a 1/2" threaded drain plug at the bottom of the transom. I bought a galvanized plug to screw into it, and took an old wrench that fit it to keep in the boat. Not as handy as a rubber plug, but it works! Keep the wrench somewhere you won't miss it, (like the keychain for your trailer lock) and it will remind you to put in the plug.


----------



## rpddink (Aug 8, 2010)

Ill try to show my problem in this pic....
The part with the hole is kind of an free floating arm that sticks into the middle of the mounting ring. This "arm" is about 3/16 of an inch off of the boat hull. i dont know if it is supposed to be drawn ight when you screw someting into the top or if it is just to hold a rubber plug? any ideas?


----------



## rpddink (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it is to help drain the boat as you are moveing some how?


----------



## Gunner (Aug 8, 2010)

ah, just use it for a livewell. it will buff out


----------



## rpddink (Aug 9, 2010)

here is an idea of the floor plan I have come up with. the two areas on the sides of the live well is for batteries. running a 12/ 24 trolling motor 78 lb thrust. anyone have ideas?


----------



## Jovush (Aug 10, 2010)

Your boat looks identical to my 1969 Richline v-bottom. The drain plug you describe is designed to drain water as you are moving. If your boat fills with water all you do is get moving and remove plug.....water will be pulled as you go..........just don't forget to replace plug before you stop. I had my boat out this last weekend for the first time and can atest that the drain does work as designed, sure beats baling!!!
I'm anxious to watch your boats progress. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## rpddink (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool mine is a richline (same year I think). does your drain have the same gap between the hull and rivited rings plug holder? what type of plug do you use in it?


----------



## Graham (Aug 10, 2010)

Good to see another Richline. I have a '68 14ft Richline powered with a '67 20hp Johnson. Mine has a screw in plug with a shield under the hull. When it's out of the water I clip the plug to the kill switch lanyard and then clip the lanyard to the motor clamp. That way I don't lose it and it reminds me to put on my lanyard and put the plug in the hole. I'm sure once you have finished the renovation you will get fun out of her. They are great little boats.


----------



## rpddink (Aug 10, 2010)

what kind of plug? Could you post a pic? And does it have a rubber ring to seal to the hull?


----------



## Graham (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll try and take a photo of it tomoorow for you. It didn't have a seal on it when I got the boat, but I applied some rubber sealant to it to stop a tiny leak. It is just an aluminum screw plug and I did think of replacing it with one of the small rubber livebait plugs, but I haven't yet.


----------



## Graham (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a couple of views for you. 









Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.


----------



## rpddink (Aug 11, 2010)

wow, never seen one of those at walmart! :lol: Thank you very much Ill try to find someting like it!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Your layout lloks good, however I didnt see any reference to floatation.


----------



## rpddink (Aug 11, 2010)

I plan on going with 4" of foam under each existing seat and useing sheet foam under the floors.


----------



## DaveInGA (Aug 12, 2010)

Graham said:


> Here is a couple of views for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Graham, 

I'm not positive, but it looks like the screw has a slow just above the threads for a rubber O-ring. I'm betting you could pick one up from the local hard ware store and have good sealing without expensive sealant.


----------



## Graham (Aug 12, 2010)

Dave, you're probably right. I just had some RTV sealant handy and it seems to be doing the job. I may have to look in Lowes the next time I'm there.


----------



## fadeblack (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't get a plug with mine. I tried one of those 1/2 livewell plugs but it has to be to distorted to fit good and I took the boat out today for the first time and it leaked. Anyone know where you can get a plug like this that threads in?


----------



## mmf (Jul 2, 2011)

you can get a plug like that on ebay, my old Lone Star has a drain like that too..................


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jun 23, 2012)

Anymore progress?


----------

